

Viagra could kill you - dreamz
http://news.rediff.com/report/2009/mar/16/viagra-could-kill-you.htm

======
jleyank
Many/most drugs if overused can kill. The goal in drug development is to have
the lethal dose (much) higher than the effective dose to make it safe to use.
For things like cancer drugs, the difference is quite a bit smaller than, say,
painkillers. And after drugs are on the market for a while, it can turn out
that they're too risky to go over the counter (such as Seldane). Ask Len Bias
about od'ing if you can find a basketball-savvy medium.

It's all a risk/reward decision, like pretty much everything in life.

